# Aristo Track



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I went online to a known New York train merchant who are not the most friendly, but usually extensive stock, to look at some track and prices so I could decide. They don't even list it anymore. So I called and was told not carrying it now. Is something new up with Aristo regarding track. I know last year they were out forever but did finally get a container in. Out again or what?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Mickey, 
Aristo has put their sales on line and pretty much have removed the old catalog and only list what they have available. 
I can get some through a local brick and motar, but I suspect that was stock on hand at the time of the change. I also think some shops carry it as a service to customers while anybody that needs to ship is back at Aristo's price level. 
Becareful at their site, I get cornfused by the O scale stuff listed there too. 

See ya down the line, 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's also something recent... several dealers are no longer stocking Aristo ANYTHING because of the aggressive direct sales Aristo is doing, sometimes selling for less than dealer cost. 

If they can't make money on selling, it is stupid for them to stock it... and several have had to come to that harsh reality. 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey: There are better brass/NS track alternatives (price & quality) currently available. Are you going for SS?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have some Aristo track in stock. What are you looking for.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

It was more of a budget figuring out exercise to help decide about a possible future expansion. So I just stumbled into it. I guess aristo figures it will be better to just sell direct. The dealer business of any business is becoming tough to do. The Internet has a good and a bad side in many respects. My Answer on the possible expansion is not now.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

RLD has it in stock also 
dick


----------

